

What script is used to run hacker news? - wikifun

I want to setup something like hacker news for my site. Is it some php mysql script that is available or did they make their own? Anybody recognize it?<p>Thanks,
D
======
mindcrime
HN runs on software written by pg (and others?), using a language called Arc
(developed by pg and rtm).

See: <http://arclanguage.org/>

<http://arclanguage.org/item?id=8742> provides some info.

<http://ycombinator.com/arc/arc3.1.tar> is newer than the arc2.tar referenced
above.

------
Angostura
You could have a look at <http://pligg.com/> \- it's an open source Digg-
alike. I've used it on a company intranet and it's not bad.

------
galactus
<http://arclanguage.org/>

It is surprisingly easy to set up

------
michaelbuckbee
You might want to checkout the Reddit source - <http://code.reddit.com/>

------
kylelibra
I believe it is ARC Forum.

